# Dill's PL Glisten-Our new herd



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

This is our new doeling from Dill's. She will be arriving in Oregon in a week or so! This year we have been starting over with our herd,bringing in nice bloodlines from several awesome breeders. 
This girl will be on our show string
More exciting announcements on the way. 
Dam--GCH/MCH Dill's XM Shimmer *3
Sire--Dill's BJ Playa *B


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Very cute! What a little cuddle bug! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

windswept said:


> Very cute! What a little cuddle bug! Congrats!


Thank you! She looks pretty huggable doesn't she


----------

